# Back button on I pad



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Using my I pad on detailing world I now have to click (press) the back button twice to return to a previous page in a thread. This has only started since last night. Other sites seem ok except for Civinfo. Anyone else noticed this? Or has something changed since the site went down yesterday. Have tried clearing the cache, shutting my I pad down etc. Any other suggestions as it is annoying.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Same happens here too.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Me too, that's when it comes on since the server work I've had trouble getting on.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. At least it seems my I pad is ok. Perhaps someone from admin might shed some light on it?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wtf, it's just started doing it to me ???

Never done it before


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Can get the techs to look into it ? - Have you cleared your cookies and cache ?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's on my iPhone rather than ipad but literally has never happened till just now

Wonder if its something to do with the fact I couldn't access the site for majority of yesterday


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Another here on an iPad an phone and doing the same...?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Has just this second started with me too on my Samsung S3LTE 

Was fine all morning and I even read this thread earlier. 

I'm sure this has happened in the past on here.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yip same here on iphone


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bizarrely i'm having the same issues on Pistonheads ?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Same issue on my ipad too. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

But I don't have a button on the back of my iPad :lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

No issues on mine


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Just checked on my ipad and its doing the same



sludge59 said:


> Other sites seem ok except for Civinfo


I'm on civinfo at the moment and its ok.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

My iPhone is doing this to, I thought it was my phone but at least it's not just me


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I just had the same problem on the laptop

It looks like something to do with the ad's currently running looking at what the forward button was pointing to


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't seem to have any problems on my ipad?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm on my iPad 4 at present, no problems at all. Tried from my iPhone as well, also NP.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the same problem using a Macbook, need to swipe twice to go back when using DW site and Pistonheads but not other sites.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I must try DW on my Mac, but still fine on the two iOS devices.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

If I tap on a thread and then tap the back button it seems to work ok but once I have scrolled down to look at other posts then I need to touch the back button twice for it to work? Looks like we'll all be posting in the "What's made you grumpy today thread"


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

JB052 said:


> I have the same problem using a Macbook, need to swipe twice to go back when using DW site and Pistonheads but not other sites.


Correction, same problem on some other sites as well. is this a Safari problem?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Now tried on MacBook Pro, iPad 4 and iPhone 4 - no problems whatsoever with DW on Safari on all three devices, or Chrome on the MBP


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm getting this on my Macbook & iMac using Safari. Same on Pistonheads. Was ok a couple of days ago.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Most bizarre.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've tried it on an I pod touch and have the same problem. On my I pad some threads seem ok but the majority give me the problem as discussed. If it is a Safari problem what happens. Are they likely to know about it and if so would anyone do anything? Still hoping admin can take a look at it for us.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Same here, on other forums too :/


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

My Galaxy S4 has started doing this.

First back press jumps to the top of the page. 2nd then takes it back.

Also, if I pinch the screen to zoom in. It jumps to the bottom of the screen.

Weird. At least it's not my fat fingers.


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

Getting the same problem.

The debug console is turning up "JavaScript Error on line 1", something to do with a googlead.

Switching off javascript seems to cure it.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad it's not just me then!

Have had the same on the iPad and at work using IE and Chrome. Not just this site though, most of the forums seem to do the same now :s

Have also found that when using Tapatalk I keep getting lots of blank promoted posts?!?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Same here on iPhone 5 with latest iOS6 version ???


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Its not just here its happening on other forums too.


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone know what might be causing it? 

I've not updated safari or updated my iPhone recently.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Dunno what it was but it's cleared itself on my phone


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

There is an Adobe Flash Player update which appears to resolve the problem


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

Will_G said:


> Dunno what it was but it's cleared itself on my phone


Yep cleared onime now too! :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Working fine for me now too.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Fine here now as well


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I had the same problem on my iPad as well. Not tried it today though so hopefully it has cleared up.


----------

